# Available pups in the tri-state area?



## angelique (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi!
I'm new to this site and have found it very helpful in my search for my future fur-baby! I've filled out the questionnaire for Chrisman pups but I've read hear that they are very selective (it's been a week since I filled it out). I've thought about calling them in case they did not not receive but I want some back up breeders that I can either visit/speak with. I've checked out the websites for KandiMaltese & Josymir and it does not look like they have any available pups. Help! I want to go to a reputable breeder so I can avoid the cost of getting an unhealthy baby. I look forward to hearing from ANYONE!
Angelique


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

You should try calling Chrisman. Yes, they are very selective and they are also very busy so they do not have time to reply to all emails and submissions. Chrisman is among the top tier breeders and they get many many applications daily. Try calling in the early evening hours. 

Also try calling Josymir if email does not work...she is a very sweet lady.

In the event that no one in Tri state area has any puppies available right now, you might have to either look for other reputable breeders in other states (there are many!) or just wait a few months for puppy from a breeder in the Tri state area. 

Hope that helped. Good luck!!!


----------



## angelique (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks! I think I will try calling them then. And I will reach out to Josymir too! I was looking @ close by breeders so I can visit and see the pups. Appreciate the advise!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Feb 25 2009, 12:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733889


> You should try calling Chrisman. Yes, they are very selective and they are also very busy so they do not have time to reply to all emails and submissions. Chrisman is among the top tier breeders and they get many many applications daily. Try calling in the early evening hours.
> 
> Also try calling Josymir if email does not work...she is a very sweet lady.
> 
> ...


 :Welcome 2: 

Alice has given you some great advice. I would also check out the America Maltese Association's website and the breeder list on there. It is a great place to start your puppy search. :Good luck:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

You can't go wrong with Josymir or Chrisman, they both are reputable and have beautiful babies :wub: 
Good Luck :biggrin:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi, Angelique! Welcome to SM!

What an exciting time this must be for you. :biggrin: I can't wait until I start puppy

hunting again. :biggrin: 

I've only heard good things about Chrisman and Josymir, so I wouldn't hesitate

getting a fluff from either breeder. After reading the things I have read in regards 

to Kandi Maltese, I personally would not recommend them. 

Are you open to having your fluff shipped to you? If you are, this would definitely

give you a lot more options in terms of looks, price, pedigree, size, etc. 

Good luck with your puppy search! :dancing banana: And please don't hesitate

to ask questions if you're unsure of a particular breeder!!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

:Welcome 2: All :goodpost: 's

Keep us posted with your search!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Keep calling and e-mail the breeders over and over! I believe if they realize you're serious, they'll be more attentive. "The squeaky wheel gets the attention" Good luck!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Like everyone else said, you selected 2 great breeders w/Chrisman and Josymir. Definitley be aggressive and call on the phone. If a breeder hears your interest especially by callling you'll probably increase your chances of getting a pup from them. Phone conversations are much more personal than email.  Plus you'll be able to ask all of your questions too! Good luck in your search!!!!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Feb 25 2009, 01:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733893


> :Welcome 2:
> 
> Alice has given you some great advice. I would also check out the America Maltese Association's website and the breeder list on there. It is a great place to start your puppy search. :Good luck:[/B]



I have to agree with all that has been said. It is so important to thoroghly research a breeder and the AMA has a wonderful list of breeders. I would start there. 

Good luck with your search and welcome to Spoiled Maltese


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (angelique @ Feb 25 2009, 12:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733886


> Hi!
> I'm new to this site and have found it very helpful in my search for my future fur-baby! I've filled out the questionnaire for Chrisman pups but I've read hear that they are very selective (it's been a week since I filled it out). I've thought about calling them in case they did not not receive but I want some back up breeders that I can either visit/speak with. I've checked out the websites for KandiMaltese & Josymir and it does not look like they have any available pups. Help! I want to go to a reputable breeder so I can avoid the cost of getting an unhealthy baby. I look forward to hearing from ANYONE!
> Angelique[/B]



Hi Angelique.

I had posted this on another thread, but thought I would share with you. Not sure if you had your heart set on a puppy....or if you had considered a slightly older one....but these two, when I saw them this morning, they stole my heart . :wub: 

Hope you don't mind me sharing,

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...47444&mtf=1


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Reputable breeders often don't have puppies available. You often have to get on a waiting list. They are also very busy with shows and can be hard to get a hold of, so be persistent.

Both Josymir and Chrisman have excellent reputations. I'm sure you would be happy with a puppy from either breeder.


----------



## angelique (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you everyone for all you great advice and well wishes. As luck would have it, I received a call from Chrisman today! Yeah! I'm going to reach out to them this week and keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (angelique @ Feb 25 2009, 11:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734452


> Thank you everyone for all you great advice and well wishes. As luck would have it, I received a call from Chrisman today! Yeah! I'm going to reach out to them this week and keep my fingers crossed![/B]



Good luck! Keep us posted on your puppy search.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Chrisman does has puppies available. 
One male the sire is CH Harry Potter
The other puppie's sire is the same one as Moxie's: CH Blizzard of Oz

http://chrismanpuppies.com/AvailablePuppies.html


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Feb 26 2009, 12:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734459


> Chrisman does has puppies available.
> One male the sire is CH Harry Potter
> The other puppie's sire is the same one as Moxie's: CH Blizzard of Oz
> 
> http://chrismanpuppies.com/AvailablePuppies.html[/B]


That little boy would be Mia's half brother too! Mia's daddy is CH Blizzard of Oz!

And I wonder what CH Harry Potter's boy looks like?! Harry Potter is GORGEOUS!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Feb 26 2009, 09:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734563


> QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Feb 26 2009, 12:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734459





> Chrisman does has puppies available.
> One male the sire is CH Harry Potter
> The other puppie's sire is the same one as Moxie's: CH Blizzard of Oz
> 
> http://chrismanpuppies.com/AvailablePuppies.html[/B]


That little boy would be Mia's half brother too! Mia's daddy is CH Blizzard of Oz!

And I wonder what CH Harry Potter's boy looks like?! Harry Potter is GORGEOUS!!! :wub: :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Harry Potter is one of my favorite Maltese from them. Him and chilly that is 
My next puppy has got to be from them(or Bonnie's Angels )
I'm just curious, are those the normal prices for their male pet puppies? Or are they show quality? Or is it because they are champion sired?


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 26 2009, 10:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734577


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Feb 26 2009, 09:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734563





> QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Feb 26 2009, 12:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734459





> Chrisman does has puppies available.
> One male the sire is CH Harry Potter
> The other puppie's sire is the same one as Moxie's: CH Blizzard of Oz
> 
> http://chrismanpuppies.com/AvailablePuppies.html[/B]


That little boy would be Mia's half brother too! Mia's daddy is CH Blizzard of Oz!

And I wonder what CH Harry Potter's boy looks like?! Harry Potter is GORGEOUS!!! :wub: :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Harry Potter is one of my favorite Maltese from them. Him and chilly that is 
My next puppy has got to be from them(or Bonnie's Angels )
I'm just curious, are those the normal prices for their male pet puppies? Or are they show quality? Or is it because they are champion sired?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hmm..I dont know! I think maybe you can call and ask Chrisman..I think all their pups are champion sired! (I can be wrong but in *all *the Chrisman mommies I have spoken to since late 2007, *all *their pups were champion sired.) My Mia's parents are both champions...actually, her entire pedigree is RED! I am sure each breeder has their own way of assessing the prices..your best bet probably is just to call them and ask!  

btw..off topic a bit but I do think Chrisman has the cutest and most clever names for their dogs! lol! makes me giggle when I hear it :biggrin:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Feb 26 2009, 12:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734636


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 26 2009, 10:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734577





> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Feb 26 2009, 09:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734563





> QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Feb 26 2009, 12:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734459





> Chrisman does has puppies available.
> One male the sire is CH Harry Potter
> The other puppie's sire is the same one as Moxie's: CH Blizzard of Oz
> 
> http://chrismanpuppies.com/AvailablePuppies.html[/B]


That little boy would be Mia's half brother too! Mia's daddy is CH Blizzard of Oz!

And I wonder what CH Harry Potter's boy looks like?! Harry Potter is GORGEOUS!!! :wub: :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Harry Potter is one of my favorite Maltese from them. Him and chilly that is 
My next puppy has got to be from them(or Bonnie's Angels )
I'm just curious, are those the normal prices for their male pet puppies? Or are they show quality? Or is it because they are champion sired?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hmm..I dont know! I think maybe you can call and ask Chrisman..I think all their pups are champion sired! (I can be wrong but in *all *the Chrisman mommies I have spoken to since late 2007, *all *their pups were champion sired.) My Mia's parents are both champions...actually, her entire pedigree is RED! I am sure each breeder has their own way of assessing the prices..your best bet probably is just to call them and ask!  

btw..off topic a bit but I do think Chrisman has the cutest and most clever names for their dogs! lol! makes me giggle when I hear it :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]


I agree. A puppy from a show breeder should have first and second generation champions in its pedigree as well as further back. Even a pet quality puppy from a reputable show breeder should have a mostly red pedigree.

I think Chrisman's puppies are a little more because they are a top tier show breeder and also located in the more expensive tri-state area.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Another suggestion. Due to the current economic situation, many good Maltese are surrendered to rescues. I know they do their best to screen for health issues so the new owner is aware. 

Think about it, it would be such a rewarding experience to help a Maltese who was previously beloved by their human and is now looking for a second home. 

Good luck on your search. Please at least take a look at the Maltese on NCMR or any other rescue's websites, even if you don't end up rescuing.

Just a look :wub:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I think that is the price because of the parents. Their show puppies usually start at around 5K.

Moxie dad was "Ozzy" too. ( CH Blizzard of Oz) And Harry Potters babies I'm sure will be beautiful. Chris just put up a picture of "Ozzy" and I see such a strong resemblance to Moxie...LOL

Moxie's Sire side is all red, because of "Ozzy" On his dams side is not as much red, but champions here and there.

(Not that I would ever buy from a Pet store and we all know the reasons why, I can hardly walk into one these days. The additional crime is that the one on Lexington Avenue sells their "teacup" (which is a BS term, there is no such thing) Maltese for between 3500- 4K. And they get it. I was shocked when I was told this by the sales people.)


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Feb 26 2009, 12:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734636


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 26 2009, 10:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734577





> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Feb 26 2009, 09:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734563





> QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Feb 26 2009, 12:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734459





> Chrisman does has puppies available.
> One male the sire is CH Harry Potter
> The other puppie's sire is the same one as Moxie's: CH Blizzard of Oz
> 
> http://chrismanpuppies.com/AvailablePuppies.html[/B]


That little boy would be Mia's half brother too! Mia's daddy is CH Blizzard of Oz!

And I wonder what CH Harry Potter's boy looks like?! Harry Potter is GORGEOUS!!! :wub: :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Harry Potter is one of my favorite Maltese from them. Him and chilly that is 
My next puppy has got to be from them(or Bonnie's Angels )
I'm just curious, are those the normal prices for their male pet puppies? Or are they show quality? Or is it because they are champion sired?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hmm..I dont know! I think maybe you can call and ask Chrisman..I think all their pups are champion sired! (I can be wrong but in *all *the Chrisman mommies I have spoken to since late 2007, *all *their pups were champion sired.) My Mia's parents are both champions...actually, her entire pedigree is RED! I am sure each breeder has their own way of assessing the prices..your best bet probably is just to call them and ask!  

btw..off topic a bit but I do think Chrisman has the cutest and most clever names for their dogs! lol! makes me giggle when I hear it :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]
LOL I like their names too! Most of Gigi's pedigree is in red too, except for her parents that is lol
I will be contacting them anyways about the products they use on their show malt's coat because their hair always looks so stunning! So I'll ask them then  I'm just curious...


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh gosh....how much would I love to have a Harry Potter pup?! :wub: :wub: 

It's funny seeing how much our pups look like their parents. Benny's Dad is Ch Chrisman's in the Matrix Neo and I think they look so alike! 

I agree that these pups are probably more b/c of who the parents are. Those are going to be some gorgeous grown up maltese!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

hi those chrisman boys will be beauties- ive never seen harry potter offspring for sale as a pet before. i think they want to know you really want the puppy- keep after them- best of luck!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Paris+Aries @ Feb 26 2009, 01:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734659


> Another suggestion. Due to the current economic situation, many good Maltese are surrendered to rescues. I know they do their best to screen for health issues so the new owner is aware.
> 
> Think about it, it would be such a rewarding experience to help a Maltese who was previously beloved by their human and is now looking for a second home.
> 
> ...


 :goodpost: :goodpost: :goodpost:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

They are precious. Hope someone gives them a great home. 

QUOTE (Allheart @ Feb 25 2009, 10:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733991


> QUOTE (angelique @ Feb 25 2009, 12:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733886





> Hi!
> I'm new to this site and have found it very helpful in my search for my future fur-baby! I've filled out the questionnaire for Chrisman pups but I've read hear that they are very selective (it's been a week since I filled it out). I've thought about calling them in case they did not not receive but I want some back up breeders that I can either visit/speak with. I've checked out the websites for KandiMaltese & Josymir and it does not look like they have any available pups. Help! I want to go to a reputable breeder so I can avoid the cost of getting an unhealthy baby. I look forward to hearing from ANYONE!
> Angelique[/B]



Hi Angelique.

I had posted this on another thread, but thought I would share with you. Not sure if you had your heart set on a puppy....or if you had considered a slightly older one....but these two, when I saw them this morning, they stole my heart . :wub: 

Hope you don't mind me sharing,

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...47444&mtf=1
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi there,

Chrisman puppies are so cute! I hope you hear from him!

I just got Casanova a month ago, so I have recently spoken to alot of breeders in the tri-state area:

Debbie Palmieri in PA has a litter ready in April/May. She is very warm and on AMA.

Angela Hughes in PA has a pup that should be 6 months old now. She is very nice and on the AMA list. Both sire and dame are champions.

Beverly Quilliam of Bevway in PA has two male puppies that should be around the same age or slightly order. She is very nice and on the AMA list. I think the sire is a champion.

If you are willing to fly or have the puppies shipped, I highly recommend Bonnie Palmer of Bonnie's Angels. I'm not sure if she has a puppy, but I think she is the best.

If you are willing to go a little older, Joyce Watkins of Marcris referred me to her friend Judy Condo who has a 1 YO she kept for show but can't show because the puppy never got big enough at 3.5 pounds.

Good luck!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 27 2009, 11:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735342


> If you are willing to go a little older, Joyce Watkins of Marcris referred me to her friend Judy Condo who has a 1 YO she kept for show but can't show because the puppy never got big enough at 3.5 pounds.
> 
> Good luck![/B]


I think that must be Judy *P*ondo. I believe her kennel name is CaraMia. I saw a lovely dog from her a a show last year.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Feb 27 2009, 05:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735525


> QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 27 2009, 11:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735342





> If you are willing to go a little older, Joyce Watkins of Marcris referred me to her friend Judy Condo who has a 1 YO she kept for show but can't show because the puppy never got big enough at 3.5 pounds.
> 
> Good luck![/B]


I think that must be Judy *P*ondo. I believe her kennel name is CaraMia. I saw a lovely dog from her a a show last year.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oops, I gotta turn up the volume on my phone! Thanks for the clarification...


----------

